# Sundance 630L 2008 where is relay box



## Stuarttttt (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, my 630L (2008) marker lights have stopped working. The fuse F4 looks OK but I now want to check that the relay RE16 is operating OK.
Anyone know where the relays are hidden up?
Also is there a more comprehensive wiring diagram than the one in the handbook.

Thanks 
Stuart


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

relays are behind fusebox it moves out of the way, can i be cheeky and ask you to look in your manual and tell me if n/s rear light is independently fused if so what number, have nearside rear light out

thanks mark


----------



## Stuarttttt (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your quick reply. I'll have a look.

As for your brake light, the manual diagram shows "Fiat rear light connector Y203" connector 1 going to a multitude of rear lamps with no fuses shown. Presumably the fuse is in the Fiat cab.

Regards
Stuart


----------



## FPT (Mar 11, 2010)

Dont know whether they still do it, but there is a comprehensive wiring diagram in the warranty/ service book for my 2004 Swift Group Ace. Why its not in the handbook is one of lifes little misteries! :? 

Pete.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Stuart, the relay is mounted on the back of the fuse board where fuse 4 is located. Which is located in the front o/s bedbox in your vehicle.

The outputs to the marker lights from the fuseboard are in connector JP12 which should have 2 green wires and 2 white wires, green being positive and white being negative. 

The signals from the cab are connected to JP2 the wires are routed from the B pillar behind the drivers seat. The signals are negative switching as they are controlled by the ECU in the cab. 
The marker light negative trigger wire is connected to pin 4 in JP2 the colour is green/white. if you test between the positive ie Battery etc and this wire when the cab signal is active then you should have a negative on the green/white. 

I hope this helps, please do not hesitate to ask for further info. 

Best regards 

Ian Sargent


----------



## Stuarttttt (Mar 11, 2010)

*Marker lights*

Hi Ian,

Good info, exactly what I needed. 
I found one of the wires on JP2 had been pulled out of the plug slightly. The length of wiring to the plug was a bit economic and whoever had the relay box off last probably strained it a bit.

Thanks again
Stuart


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

gnscloz said:


> relays are behind fusebox it moves out of the way, can i be cheeky and ask you to look in your manual and tell me if n/s rear light is independently fused if so what number, have nearside rear light out
> 
> thanks mark


Mark,
The technical manual your talking about is on the swiftmotorhome website under the link to handbooks, you get a choice of owners versus technical. You can then download the one for your year.


----------

